# John Deere 1025R Factory Cab



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

For the last 2 years I have been trying to decide what I wanted to buy to get setup for a sidewalk snow removal machine to replace my ATV. And this morning I was looking into the 1025R again and just realized, John Deere has introduced a factory cab for these machines. This made my day! Called my dealer and set-up and appointment for tomorrow morning to go in and price a new machine.
Has anyone else seen the new cab yet? And if so, any comments on it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks like a nice cab, but I'm sure it comes at a really nice price.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Thread called "Plow or bucket for sidewalk skidsteer" in the heavy equipment forum. Lots of good info on the little skids and tractors for sidewalks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So upon some further research, it's made by an Austrian company called Mauser. Retail is about 6k. 

I bet Curtis is thrilled about this...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Seen it today at the farm show, to be honest, the tektite cab is nicer and the factory cab isn't factory, it's still aftermarket, just factory installed


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So upon some further research, it's made by an Austrian company called Mauser. Retail is about 6k.
> 
> I bet Curtis is thrilled about this...


I'm surprised. 6K isn't actually "that terrible" considering you're going through Deere. And I suppose it also depends on if anything else is included with the cab, like heat or anything else. I honestly would have expected it to be more than the 6K. I think I agree with Triple L. I do like the Tektite a little more.


----------



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

I meet with my dealer today and cab is $5190.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's not terrible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I bet Curtis is thrilled about this...


Maybe they should build a better cab...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe they should build a better cab...


Can't say I would argue at all with that statement. Curtis cabs suck compared to the multiple other options on the market.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe they should build a better cab...


Don't understand why you need a cab at all....Back in the "Old" days we didn't have cabs...Wussifacation of society...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BTW.....Ventrac Cab's are pretty nice


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> BTW.....Ventrac Cab's are pretty nice


An there et iz......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't understand why you need a cab at all....Back in the "Old" days we didn't have cabs...Wussifacation of society...


Understood


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> An there et iz......Thumbs Up


There what is??....The cold hard truth....Agreed


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood


Since you were the one the post was aimed at...I'm glad you understand


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> BTW.....Ventrac Cab's are pretty nice


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Since you were the one the post was aimed at...I'm glad you understand


Wattever...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> There what is??....The cold hard truth....Agreed


Your Ventrac contractual requirement...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't understand why you need a cab at all....Back in the "Old" days we didn't have cabs...Wussifacation of society...


I thought your Union monkey contract required cabs with heat, a/c, and suspension seats to be on all vehicles and equipment?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I thought your Union monkey contract required cabs with heat, a/c, and suspension seats to be on all vehicles and equipment?


Along with immediate access to the hurt feelings report, and the micro aggression hand book.


----------

